# Possible hypothyroidism?



## Lucyvn (Oct 23, 2016)

I am concerned about my thyroid blood tests a little. My TSH is 1.47 and my FT4 - 13.9(lab ranges 12.6-21). I haven't discussed the results with my GP yet, but from what I read on the internet the FT4 value is quite low. I also have some symptoms such as fatigue, excessive hair loss, 2-3 kg gained in the last 10 months, poor concentration and memory, but I don't know if these are related. My GP ordered the tests because of my acne (I'm 18, female). 2 years ago I had iron deficiency without anemia, but now it seems that my iron serum levels are all right (59 ug/dl, range 33-102). Also my mother suspects she has thyroid problem, as she has a quite proeminent goiter, though she never had it diagnosed.
I would very much appreciate help with my values. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the board!



> My TSH is 1.47 and my FT4 - 13.9(lab ranges 12.6-21)


Your FT-4 is low range which could explain your symptoms. Your TSH looks quite normal. Be prepared to stand your ground for a trial of T4 hormone, Maybe 25mcg to start.

Having more than 1 lab can help get a diagnosis and possible hormone replacement. Supplements can and do impact lab results, if you are taking any please note to doctor. You might also consider antibodies testing, TPO, Thyroglobulin and ultrasound if found abnormal.



> I had iron deficiency without anemia, but now it seems that my iron serum levels are all right (59 ug/dl, range 33-102).


If you have a monthly cycle, when in your cycle were these labs drawn? Iron levels change daily if you have a monthly cycle. Are you currently taking iron supplements? Ferritin levels should be pushing 3/4 of range.



> Also my mother suspects she has thyroid problem, as she has a quite proeminent goiter, though she never had it diagnosed.


If she has the means she should have this looked at.


----------



## Lucyvn (Oct 23, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Hello and welcome to the board!
> 
> Your FT-4 is low range which could explain your symptoms. Your TSH looks quite normal. Be prepared to stand your ground for a trial of T4 hormone, Maybe 25mcg to start.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer! Roughly on the 13th day. And I don't take any iron supplements.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

It does look like you are hypo, based on your T4. Since you have low TSH, hair loss and acne, you should consider a zinc deficiency, which will cause all three. You can ask them to check your zinc levels (this is only accurate before supplementing with zinc.)

High dose iron supplementation over a long period of time will affect zinc levels, so if you've been taking iron for a few years without also taking a multivitamin, this could be the cause. If you're still taking iron, the best way is to take it between meals, and then take a multivitamin with meals. If you want to take extra zinc, make sure it contains some copper.


----------

